# Machine polishing without post wax/seal



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

With the temps dropping on an evening I wouldn’t have the time to do the whole car in one go.

Would there be any harm machine polishing a couple of panels on an evening and leaving them unprotected for a couple of days while I complete the whole car before waxing?

The trouble with it being a daily is time!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If your going to struggle with time, why don't you machine a panel at a time and then wax it


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Was wondering which would be better to do, leave unprotected or panel and wax. Only concern with panel and wax is the possibility of running over a panel with polish although guess could sort that with taping off the area...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

as you say you could tape the adjacent panel(s),even use two or more strips if you think you risk running past


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The panel will be subject to contamination if left unprotected and outside.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks, will start tomorrow. Am guessing it’s my ocd going against logic. With a passion I hate starting something and not finishing it but want to get it done. I know the polishing will take time but didn’t know whether it was better to do a panel at a time or what if any the detrimental affects of leaving the car unprotected for a couple of days and doing the wax in one hit.

Supernatural nano apparently doesn’t like getting wet for a while after application so thought if I could do the panels and then wax early on a dry day it may have been better for giving the wax time to dry in the after noon heat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Or use a decent AIO


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Still won’t have the time to do a full car polish and wax with an aio. 

I’m not the quickest lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

If it's a traditional Wax you're going to put on, then I see no reason to make this more complicated than it actually is.
Polish> Wash with a no ph neutral shampoo(TFR)> wax


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Leaving a car unprotected for a few days may seem a long time but put it in context, many cars do have any any waxes/sealants etc during their entire existence.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Deje said:


> If it's a traditional Wax you're going to put on, then I see no reason to make this more complicated than it actually is.
> Polish> Wash with a no ph neutral shampoo(TFR)> wax


My original question was more to see if there was any reason why you couldn't/shouldn't polish a panel or two, leave it unprotected for a day or two while the rest of the car was completed and wax in one go not the order in which to do it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

TheNissanMan said:


> My original question was more to see if there was any reason why you couldn't/shouldn't polish a panel or two, leave it unprotected for a day or two while the rest of the car was completed and wax in one go not the order in which to do it...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok, I thought I could leave it implied, but to clarify it all, it's no problem to do this for a three-day period or for a week.
Before I had a garage I did this for several years, no problem !


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you, first time polishing a car here... I should have been clearer. Ild much prefer to polish then wax in one hit so will crack on tomorrow after work.


----------

